# Petitioned...Excited...Anxious.



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jan 22, 2019)

Greetings,
Thanks for this forum and the opportunity to introduce myself. Forgive my long-windedness. 

Just before turning 41 earlier this month, I put into motion fulfilling a nearly lifelong  goal and curiosity and reached out to my local lodge. 

For those who are interested, this is my journey thus far: 

I learned my grandfather was a Freemason near the time of his death while my grandmother and I were going though his things. I found his Freemason ring and some books. He was definitely the kind of man Tom Brokaw lamented  about when he coined the term “The Greatest Generation.” Hard-working, industrious, and WWII Purple Heart hero etc.

Later I have had the pleasure of working with a a couple of men that I knew were Freemasons. Although completely different in personality, they were both men of strong character, charisma, and great work ethic. They were both the “go-to” guys at work and what’s more, they took the time to mentor others on the job.

So here I am now, I moved to Kentucky three years ago. I’ve since gotten remarried, and plan to finally settle in for awhile ( I moved with work a lot.) I have always looked for ways to be a better man for myself and family.  Not being from here with not a lot of my own local friends outside of work, I was looking for a way to be in the company of fine men doing a good service to improve one-another and serve the community. Sort of an iron-sharpens-iron kind of situation. We are the company we keep after all.

Being a history buff and wanting to join a cadre of fine men I thought about the Freemasons I have known, how they conducted themselves as men, and how proud they were to be a Freemason. The timing seemed right and I spoke with a Freemason I met a couple of times locally and he suggested I contact a lodge closest to my house to start. That is what I did.

 On New Year’s Eve I emailed the lodge.  

New Year’s Day I received a call from the secretary and we chatted a while. 

Had dinner with and decided to petition the lodge later that week. Petition was accepted in the stated meeting

Last Thursday I had my interview with the investigative committee and attended another lodge dinner. 

The men of the lodge could not have been more friendly and welcoming! Much to my ease as you can imagine my initial slight awkwardness at being in a room full of strangers.

And now I wait...Excited. Trying not to be too anxious. They vote next month. If I get the dreaded black ball (cube,) I will allow myself to be really bummed and embarrassed for week or so and then....I dunno... Moose Lodge?? Just joking! 

Thanks for reading! I shall try my hardest to make any future posts not be as lengthy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Good luck with the balloting! I, too, am in Kentucky as you can see from my signature below.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jan 22, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.

Thanks for telling some of your story.

I had a great spontaneous dinner last night  I had bumped into an Entered Apprentice who has been to about 4 meetings.. we had a great conversation and lingered to enjoy each others company, but that was built upon only 4 meetings. Such is how the bond of Freemasonry can be. I hope you find that and more, but always remember, regardless of the good and the bad - Freemasonry rests in the philosophical ideal of making yourself a better man and treating those around you well. The men you speak of seemed to understand that, and seemed to live it, I hope you do to..

Again, a warm welcome.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you for the welcome Bloke! Just through the couple of dinners I have been to, I have already hit it off well with a couple of  lodge members (who I hope to soon earn the privilege to call Brothers.) The warm reception I have received already just as a petitioner has definitely reinforced my decision to take this journey.


----------



## Schuetz (Jan 27, 2019)

It is the right of Master Masons to travel to other Lodges. That being said, I ended up visiting about 10 Lodges before being raised. It was a rare opportunity, my area being very welcoming of E.A. and F.C. visitation, and it paid off in that members of each would come to my subsequent Degrees. It allowed me the chance to see even better just the kind of organization I was getting into.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 27, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> I ended up visiting about 10 Lodges before being raised. It was a rare opportunity, my area being very welcoming of E.A. and F.C. visitation, and it paid off in that members of each would come to my subsequent Degrees. It allowed me the chance to see even better just the kind of organization I was getting into.


Cool!


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Jan 31, 2019)

The Secretary informed me the lodge will balloting on me Thursday night February 7th.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 1, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ali Al Jamil (Feb 1, 2019)

Welcome dearest .


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 8, 2019)

I am beyond happy and honored! I was balloted last night and it was returned favorable. My initiation is scheduled for next month.

Any advice on what to study up on while I wait? I know not to touch any ritual research. I wouldn’t think of robbing myself of the experience.


----------



## Schuetz (Feb 8, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> I am beyond happy and honored! I was balloted last night and it was returned favorable. My initiation is scheduled for next month.
> 
> Any advice on what to study up on while I wait? I know not to touch any ritual research. I wouldn’t think of robbing myself of the experience.


Congratulations.  You are now a *Candidate* (I preferred the term 0° Mason when I was at that stage). One of the great things is you don't need to do anything to prepare for the First Degree. Studying comes after.

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2019)

Nothing to study but yourself, friend. You have everything you need for your Initiation.
Congratulations on your ballot.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 9, 2019)

Schuetz said:


> Congratulations.  You are now a *Candidate* (I preferred the term 0° Mason when I was at that stage). One of the great things is you don't need to do anything to prepare for the First Degree. Studying comes after.
> 
> Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No
> ...


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 9, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Nothing to study but yourself, friend. You have everything you need for your Initiation.
> Congratulations on your ballot.



Thanks very much!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> I am beyond happy and honored! I was balloted last night and it was returned favorable. My initiation is scheduled for next month.


Great! Let me know when your initiation is. I'll try to be there.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 9, 2019)

Set for March 14.  Looks like myself and another.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Set for March 14. Looks like myself and another.


Is this a called meeting for the purpose of putting on an EA degree? I thought that your lodge met on the first and third Thursdays.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 9, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Is this a called meeting for the purpose of putting on an EA degree? I thought that your lodge met on the first and third Thursdays.



Yes Sir, it is a called meeting for the purpose of putting on the EA degree for myself and one other.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Yes Sir, it is a called meeting for the purpose of putting on the EA degree for myself and one other.


If nothing unforeseen comes up between now and then I'll be there.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Feb 9, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> If nothing unforeseen comes up between now and then I'll be there.



I would be honored!


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 10, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Any advice on what to study up on while I wait? I know not to touch any ritual research. I wouldn’t think of robbing myself of the experience.



That IS the advice. Anything on our history or philosophy. Any fiction about us.

Experience the ritual the first time AT the ritual. Once that happens you'll have your homework about it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 10, 2019)

dfreybur said:


> That IS the advice. Anything on our history or philosophy. Any fiction about us.
> 
> Experience the ritual the first time AT the ritual. Once that happens you'll have your homework about it.


Exactly!


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Mar 13, 2019)

Update: Got a call from the secretary last night. My inition is postponed to March 28 due to a couple of Masonic funerals to attend this week.  One of which is on the same day (tomorrow) and all the way accross town and could cause some logistic problems with having enough in attendance to take part. I completely understand and am glad to graciuously yield to allow a proper rites given for a Mason's send off.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 13, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Update: Got a call from the secretary last night. My inition is postponed to March 28 due to a couple of Masonic funerals to attend this week.


Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Mar 28, 2019)

Just initiated as an EA tonight! Humbled and honored and excited for the journey ahead. It was truly a special night I will never forget. I tried to absorb as much of the ritual as I could and ready for the real work to begin. Thanks to those of you that answered my questions and offered encouragement along the way.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 2, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Just initiated as an EA tonight! Humbled and honored and excited for the journey ahead. It was truly a special night I will never forget. I tried to absorb as much of the ritual as I could and ready for the real work to begin. Thanks to those of you that answered my questions and offered encouragement along the way.



It will take a while to sink in.

If you have the opportunity to attend another EA Degree Conferral I highly recommend it!  I have no doubt that you will hear things you did not process when you went through as a candidate.


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (Apr 23, 2019)

Keith C said:


> It will take a while to sink in.
> 
> If you have the opportunity to attend another EA Degree Conferral I highly recommend it!  I have no doubt that you will hear things you did not process when you went through as a candidate.



Thanks Keith, in fact I just attended a EA initiation last Friday (Good Friday) at another local lodge. I was so grateful for my friend and brother to attend with and vouch for me. It was definitely helpful and reinforcing to get the full point-of-view especially since I could relax! Ha!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

GentlemanBarbarian said:


> Just initiated as an EA tonight!


Congratulations Brother!


GentlemanBarbarian said:


> in fact I just attended a EA initiation last Friday (Good Friday) at another local lodge.


Would that be Fairdale Lodge 942?


----------



## GentlemanBarbarian (May 21, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother!
> 
> Would that be Fairdale Lodge 942?


Indeed it would be.


----------

